# Auber  WS-1200CPH pid for mes 30, any experiences?



## njfoses (Feb 3, 2013)

Im thinking about purchasing a plug and play pid for my mes 30 to tighten up temp swings.  Specifically this model from auber http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=8&products_id=72    I have the mav 732 i can use for meat temp so i dont need the dual probe model.  Im not interested in wiring up one myself which is why im looking at a plug and play model.  I have been reading and researching but still unsure on a few things.  I think i have the basics down, if you see anything incorrect please let me know.  Once the unit is connected i would turn on the mes, set the time to 24 hours and set the temp to max which is 275.  I would then set the temp on the auber to my desired temp lets say 235 deg, load the smoker with some meat and amnps and run the auto tune on the auber.  Now i have a few questions.  Do i have to re-run the autotune every time i want a new set temperature or does the autotune hold for all desired temps?  Do i have to re-run the autotune based on weather conditions, for example if one day the ambient temp is 70 deg and another day the temp is 40 deg would i need to run autotune again?  If anybody has any experience with this model or any other input i would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## njfoses (Feb 4, 2013)

Ended up ordering the model with the thermocouple probe.  http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_28&products_id=206    Suyi from auberins has been very helpful with answering questions for me.  Hopefully the unit will be here by the weekend for me to start fiddling with.  I will post my thoughts once i receive it and play around a bit.


----------



## njfoses (Feb 10, 2013)

So today i setup the pid and i have an issue.  When the pid output light goes out it completely shuts off my smoker and it does not power back on unless i manually turn it back on.  I have emailed auber to see what they say but i have a feeling the way the mes is wired makes it incompatible with the pid.


----------



## njfoses (Feb 11, 2013)

Issue resolved by bypassing the controller, see this thread for details.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136236/how-to-bypass-controller-on-mes-30-digital


----------

